# Charity Spear Fishing Tournament



## Desperado (May 25, 2009)

I just wanted to give everyone a heads-up about a new spear fishing tournament this year. The annual "Fishing for Families" tournament that benifits the Pensacola Ronald McDonald house has added a spear fishing category. It will be held July 16th with three categories (grouper, flounder, red snapper). I'll post up more information as it becomes available.


----------

